# can anyone point me the right to find a young dog or even a puppy with this bloodline



## Jeremy1979 (Feb 2, 2014)

Pedigree consist of 6x ‘PR’ NOTORIOUS JUAN GOTTY, 5x GRCH RAZORS EDGE THROWIN KNUCKLES, 3x CLP’S RAZEDGE SHORTSHOT, 3x ‘PR’ GRAY LINE’S RAIDER l...l, 3x ‘PR’ GREY LINE’S CALEE LOVE BLUEGOO.. 
The reason I'm looking that bloodline is cause both my male and female were put to sleep I had 3 litters and that's there bloodline I hoping and praying I could find that line so I could get part of them back there were and still r the best pets I ever had


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You'd be best suited posting down in the Bullies 101 section. Go to the main page of the forum, and scroll down to Bullies 101 and post a new thread. Those bloodlines you listed are American Bully bloodlines and you would find that blood with American Bully breeders. We don't promote breeding on here, but I'll be more than happy to move your thread to the Bully section for you and perhaps some of the more bully savvy folks can help you out.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

3 litters? Are you not in touch with the owners that these puppies went to? Or am I misunderstanding?

Yeah, like LadyPit said check out Bullies 101.


----------



## Jeremy1979 (Feb 2, 2014)

tyvm for all the help u can give to me I'm new to this site not sure how everything works on here


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You're welcome. I went ahead and moved your thread for you. Hopefully some of the more experienced bully folks will help you out.


----------



## Jeremy1979 (Feb 2, 2014)

IV been looking for any of the ppl but the numbers I do have for ppl that got one and there phones don't work or r cut off and the one address I had they have moved


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh I see, So you wanted to find this bloodline to breed again or just for pets? Just curious.


----------



## Jeremy1979 (Feb 2, 2014)

just for a family pet /pitt.bull.509511 Facebook u can go to that fb and see y I'm doing my best to find it my male was the best dog I ever had around my kids as well as my female


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

There's no link sir, but it's okay. We know how good these dogs can be as family pets, otherwise we wouldn't have them. I do hope you find what you're looking for though.


----------



## Jeremy1979 (Feb 2, 2014)

Leaving Facebook...


----------



## Jeremy1979 (Feb 2, 2014)

OK I believe I was able to get the site that time sorry I'm doing everything on my dumb phone


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck in your search. Realistically you won't get a duplicate Of your dogs just from finding a similar bloodline or even if you find the offspring of your dogs it doesn't mean they will be he same personality or looks. Makes me sad you didn't require people to keep In touch with you as a part of your breeding contract.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jeremy1979 (Feb 2, 2014)

u r true bout getting same dog but as I have learned over the yrs all how u raise the pet and the environment it is raised in all ppl that got a puppy out of the litters has changed there numbers or has moved I really do wish I could get a hold of one so I could see if they r breeding and or if they had a puppy


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^^^ very ill informed and mistaken.... genetics trump environment every time....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, it's not all about the environment, or how you raise them. That statement is so cliche it's ridiculous. It's about management+genetics. If you're experienced enough to manage it properly, then genetics aren't such a big issue. However, when you're inexperienced, genetics will supersede anything and everything concerning these dogs.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

There is no possible way to only have Raider II and Calee Love Bluegood in a pedigree 3x and Not. Juan Gotty 6x since they are his (alleged) dam and sire. Those are all very common dogs appearing in many bullies' pedigrees. If a dog has RE blood, chances are it goes back to Knuckles at some point too. I don't think it should be terribly difficult to find dogs with this RE/JG mix, good luck on your search.


----------

